# Dolphins Cove or Wyndham [Worldmark] Anahiem



## gstepic (Dec 5, 2014)

We decided to go to Disneyland instead of Disneyworld so now we are trying to decide between booking at Dolphins Cover or the Wyndham Anaheim. We will be going in the middle of May. My wife and grandkids will be at Disneyland for at least 5 days and three of those days I intent to hang around at the resort. Which resort would be closer to restaurants and just me nicer to hang out at? Which resort is an easier walk to Disneyland, hopefully both are pretty close? I remember many years ago staying at Dolphins Cove when they were doing remodeling. It was ok and if I remember correctly there was not much in the area as far as places to eat. We were not in a remodeled unit.

I will probably book today so any opinions greatly appreciated. There are only two bedroom units available at Wyndham Anaheim but there will be seven of us and I think there are two bathrooms. If we booked at Dolphins Cove we would try and book a two bedroom and a one bedroom deluxe.

Gary


----------



## ronandjoan (Dec 5, 2014)

The Wyndham Anaheim is newer, a high rise , and a closer walk to Disney. If equal choices, I would stay there.  We've been to dolphins cove and were not in a remodeled room and were somewhat disappointed. However, if you don't like high rises, it would be better .


----------



## Elan (Dec 5, 2014)

gstepic said:


> We decided to go to Disneyland instead of Disneyworld so now we are trying to decide between booking at Dolphins Cover or the Wyndham Anaheim. We will be going in the middle of May. My wife and grandkids will be at Disneyland for at least 5 days and three of those days I intent to hang around at the resort. Which resort would be closer to restaurants and just me nicer to hang out at? Which resort is an easier walk to Disneyland, hopefully both are pretty close? I remember many years ago staying at Dolphins Cove when they were doing remodeling. It was ok and if I remember correctly there was not much in the area as far as places to eat. We were not in a remodeled unit.
> 
> I will probably book today so any opinions greatly appreciated. There are only two bedroom units available at Wyndham Anaheim but there will be seven of us and I think there are two bathrooms. If we booked at Dolphins Cove we would try and book a two bedroom and a one bedroom deluxe.
> 
> Gary



  If Wyndham Anaheim is synonymous with Worldmark Anaheim, then I've stayed at both.  WA is closer to Disneyland (walkable ~20min) and Dolphin's Cove is walkable(~30min), but I wouldn't plan on walking (easy ART bus ride, however).  WA is right near many restaurants, and DC is not as close.  I'd say they're nearly equal in terms of hanging at the resort, but DC felt a little more "comfortable"  in that regard.  However, we were not at either place much as we were typically out & about.  The units at WA are pretty small (we had 1 2BR at both for 5 of us), but much newer than DC.  

  Overall, I'd call them a toss up, but if proximity to DL and restaurants is a big deal, then I'd definitely opt for WA.

  ETA:  Our stay at DC was about 5 years ago.  Our stay at WA was this past summer.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 5, 2014)

Wyndham/Worldmark is closer, newer, 'nicer'. All things being equal, that would be my choice. But Anaheim/Disneyland is not the kind of area where you are likely to be hanging out much at the resort anyway, so 'resortiness' might not be as much of a necessity.


----------



## gstepic (Dec 5, 2014)

*Sounds like I would be happier at WM Anaheim*

As far as the walk I probably could drop off the family at the park, drive back to the resort and then I could walk back to the resort. We have been to Disneyland and Disneyworld so as much fun as it was I would not feel like I am missing out on anything. My wife and family will be getting the 5 days passes and two days will be enough for me, so I just want something with a little more atmosphere where I could read, listen to music, or have a brew somewhere while everyone is at the park.

I think having two bathrooms will be a big deal since there will be seven of us with five females (ok, two little ones but one female adult = three male adults when it comes to needing a bathroom to get ready for anything). 

Gary


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 5, 2014)

Gary, no need to be driving back and forth. Anaheim Resort Transport (ART) stops in front and has an all-you-can-ride deal. Here: http://www.rideart.org/individual/ There are also some promo codes online. I don't remember if WM has mandatory valet parking but if so ART beats having to have the car brought out and tipping the valet.


----------



## Rent_Share (Dec 5, 2014)

Dolphins Cove was always part of Wyndham and Worldmark, it's only recently that Anaheim was made available to Wyndham owners.

To me it would be the point value, I cannot imagine that Wyndham has them at the same point value, If you are trading and costs are the same I would think Anaheim would be the nicer experience 

 Within the Worldmark System Anaheim cost 1.6 X or more the number of points than DC

DC 1 BD 8 k 2 BD 10K 3 BD 12 K
AN 1 BD 13k 2BD 16K 3 BD 20 K 

PRESIDENTIAL 2BD 30K 3 BD 35K 4 BD 3 X Dolphins Cove and 2 X a normal Worldmark Room


----------



## gstepic (Dec 5, 2014)

*Disneyland discounts?*

The points are not a problem as we need to use up points. For the last ten years we only had about 160,000 points per year so we had very limited options. Two years ago we bought a resale contract and just last month bought a resale club access contract and now we actually have enough points to really be able to take advantage of our ownership.

I checked out the Disneyland site for ticket prices and it appears the only discounts are for going to the park for multiple days. I think most other discounts are in conjunction with staying at Disney resorts, correct me if I am wrong. Are there discounts such as AAA. I know years ago there were employment related discounts, but I am not sure if those are available anymore. I guess I should have my wife check with the HR department at the hospital she works at.


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Dec 5, 2014)

I have stayed at both.  Dolphins Cove and Wyndham Anaheim.  Different years for different trips.

Wyndham Anaheim has the better location.  It is right next door to Garden Walk Shops and Restaurants.  We went almost every day for lunch or dinner and even saw a movie one night there.  They have The Cheesecake Factory, P.F. Changs, etc...  They have free 3 hour parking at Garden Walk - but if staying at Wyndham/Worldmark Anaheim you can just walk over - very short walk.

You can walk across the street to the Toy Story/Woody Parking lot to get a Disney bus for FREE to take you to Disneyland. We never used the pay bus service that stops in front of the resort.  Wyndham Anaheim is a very nice condo tower.  It has many floors.  It was clean and I liked the business center and fitness room.  They have a small giftshop off the lobby and free coffee, popcorn and such.  I had a room facing the pool and Disney fireworks.  At the pool was some hotubs and BBQ Grills with tables.  Looked nice, but we never used the BBQ for this trip. Wyndham Points are higher to stay at this location.   It also books out faster.  I booked my stay 1 year ahead to get this location.  Additionally, you pay the California VAT Tax which is mandatory depending on the room size.  Sometimes there was a wait for the elevator - but it was not too long.  There is a FREE covered parking garage.

The same for Dolphin's Cove.  We would walk a block and a half to 2 blocks to the Toy Story/Woody Parking lot and get FREE transportation by Disney's Bus directly to Disneyland.  Dolphin's Cove is like an apartment complex surrounded by a courtyard and parking lot. There are only 2 floors.  For upper floor rooms there is NO elevator - just a huge flight of steps.  Bringing up and down luggage was difficult.  The pool is nice and they offer eggs and breakfast type of food for purchase at a poolside window on weekends. .  They also have a light lunch and snack menu.   Dolphin's Cove is next door to Denny's and is closer to Target by car.  The rooms were updated, but not as clean as I would have liked.  Carpets were filthy dirty - but perhaps by now they have changed them out?  The balcony I had faced a parking lot and was on the smaller side, so I never used it.  If you are at Dolphin's Cove ask for a courtyard or pool view.  Not a parking lot - awful, awful!!  I kept the drapes closed my whole trip and it was very dark inside the room.  Also Dolphin's Cove does not offer air conditioning or heat in the bedroom.  They have a fan with stand in the master bedroom closet.  They have a wall unit in the living room area.  The gardens were pretty.  Think of TV's Melrose Place type of living.  They have a game room and tables inside by the pool to lounge around.  There are also BBQ's outside and picnic tables.  When I was there they had a very noisy tree cutting project - but I doubt that is still ongoing.  There is no California VAT tax that you must pay extra for since this is an older property.  Points are much less to stay here.  I booked my stay a few months before travel as this was our only Wyndham choice available.  It looked o.k. to me - but I don't think I would go back for another stay.  There are many properties in Anaheim to choose from.  It can get expensive, so you make decisions...   

Honestly, I was really only in my room for sleeping.  There is so much to do in California that we were driving around everywhere each day.

When you go, visit the beaches.  Huntington Beach is about 25-30 minutes away.  We took day trips to Los Angeles and visited Santa Monica Pier (very nice outdoor shopping and restaurant area) about 1 hour away - sometimes more with the LA traffic.

Read Tripadvisor  and see what better suits you?  If I stayed again I might choose Wyndham Anaheim or Peacock Suites?  I might even go over to Del Mar or Malibu - but I don't think there are any Wyndham timeshares that way - just the San Diego area.

Have fun!

Cynthia T.


----------



## gstepic (Dec 5, 2014)

*Thanks, we booked our room at the Wyndham Anaheim*

I am pretty grateful I was able to get a room when we wanted to go. We were able to get a two bedroom for a week starting May 14th. Ideally we wanted to go the last week in May but there was nothing available at either resort. We had already booked at DC the third week of March and we have been there before. We promised my daughter a trip to Disneyland after completing a program and I admit I have not been looking forward to the trip, there are many other places I would prefer to go to, but this trip is for our daughter and the grandkids, ages 6 and 7. It will be fun watching them.

We have another 15 year old granddaughter that is going with us and my wife changed her mind about going in March when she did some research and found out it is better to take her out of school a week early as opposed to the middle of a semester.

So after your responses and doing more research I am actually a little excited about the trip. I have been to Disneyland and Disneyworld a few times and two days will be enough for me. My wife and daughter are planning on 5 days, which means we should be able to spend a day at the beach (should be much nicer in mid May as opposed to late March). I think five days could be a bit much for little kids but it is close enough where everyone could come back to the resort for a rest and head back to the park again if they still have the energy. Sounds like I will not be bored as there are nice places to go within a short walking distance so as I said, I am actually getting a little excited about the trip.


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Dec 5, 2014)

Lucky you!  You are going to have a very nice vacation!  Location and amenities really make the difference.

Here is a link to Anaheim GardenWalk.  They also have a movie theater and bowling ally. You can view the restaurants and shops:

http://www.anaheimgardenwalk.com/

In addition we would take the Toy Story bus to Downtown Disney for more shopping and restaurants.  It is free to walk around Downtown Disney - no theme park ticket required for that!

Have a magical time at The Happiest Place on Earth!

Cynthia T.


----------



## Rent_Share (Dec 5, 2014)

gstepic said:


> we should be able to spend a day at the beach (should be much nicer in mid May as opposed to late March).



IMHO Beach weather is better in March than May, Water is too cold for swimming either month without neoprene.


----------



## Icc5 (Dec 5, 2014)

*Sales Pitch*

We have also stayed at both and my only complaint about our last trip at Anaheim was them trying to get us in for another sales pitch.  This was after we had told them we just had one in Oregon.  Every time they saw us step off the elevator they started bugging us.  It got so bad that we left a day early and then wrote in to Worldmark with our complaint which they gave us back the points for that one night.


----------



## gstepic (Dec 5, 2014)

*Can we get a TUG t shirt*

I keep thinking we can buy a TUG t shirt, I would hope this could ward off some salesmen. After our last presentation we are pretty much cured of ever going to another sales pitch, I don't care what freebees are offered (well, maybe a 5 day Disney pass could sway us!).

So the water is just as cold in May. Well, maybe we could just find a nice place to eat overlooking the ocean. I will be getting together with an old service buddy that is from Redondo Beach so I am sure he would know some nice places.

We really loved San Diego but my wife has no interest in going back because of the cold ocean water, and we went late August. For beaches we like Destin and or PCB (well, we really like Hawaii).


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 5, 2014)

Here's a few odds and ends: http://www.cafepress.com/+timeshare+gifts


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 5, 2014)

gstepic said:


> We have another 15 year old granddaughter that is going with us and my wife changed her mind about going in March when she did some research and found out it is better to take her out of school a week early as opposed to the middle of a semester.



Really?  Because in most cases this would mean that she will miss finals...


----------



## Rent_Share (Dec 6, 2014)

gstepic said:


> We really loved San Diego but my wife has no interest in going back because of the cold ocean water, and we went late August. For beaches we like Destin and or PCB (well, we really like Hawaii).



August/September is as warm as it gets ad it gets colder as you go north


----------



## Craigvince (Dec 6, 2014)

I would recommend considering spending a day in Long Beach. It is a very short drive and lots to see and do. The Queen Mary tour would be a lot of fun and educational for everyone in the group and I think there is a large aquarium there too. Plan this in the middle of the week to give everyone a break from Disneyland. You might also consider a day trip to Hollywood Blvd and Griffith Park Observatory.


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Dec 6, 2014)

Craigvince said:


> I would recommend considering spending a day in Long Beach. It is a very short drive and lots to see and do. The Queen Mary tour would be a lot of fun and educational for everyone in the group and I think there is a large aquarium there too. Plan this in the middle of the week to give everyone a break from Disneyland. You might also consider a day trip to Hollywood Blvd and Griffith Park Observatory.




Yes, if possible definitely do Griffith Park Observatory!  We went there when we stayed at Wyndham Anaheim and it was one of the BEST things we did outside of Disneyland and Huntington Beach!  My kids loved it!  We all loved it!  You can see the Hollywood sign from up there.  Get tickets for one of the shows.  Very special!

Cynthia T.


----------



## dbdmora (Feb 21, 2015)

Hello, does the worldmark Anaheim have 2 bathrooms in their 2 bedrooms suites?  I can't seem to find this info. Thanks


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 21, 2015)

Dolphin's Cove - some 2 bedrooms have one bath, and some 2 bedrooms have 2 baths.

A google search seems to indicate that WorldMark Anaheim has both 2-bd/1-bath units and 2-bd/2-bath units.


----------

